# Der Epic Games Store: Eine Zukunft als Steam-Konkurrent?



## David Benke (2. Februar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Epic Games Store: Eine Zukunft als Steam-Konkurrent?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Der Epic Games Store: Eine Zukunft als Steam-Konkurrent?*


----------



## omega0815 (2. Februar 2019)

Support Note F  , das ist allemal besser als bei Steam mit F-
Wer einmal Kontakt mit dem Steam Support hatte weiß warum. Wobei dem überhaupt eine Note zu geben schon zu viel ist. Soviel zum Thema Loyalität, die ist Steam ein Schmutz wert. Konkurrenz hat bisher immer Vorteile für Kunden gebracht.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Februar 2019)

Keine Waren für Erwachsene ist schon einmal nicht korrekt. Denn Metro Exodus ist USK 18 und demzufolge nur für Volljährige. Wenn muß man die Äußerung schon expliziter eingrenzen. Da sind vermutlich erotische Spiele (z.B: Mangas, Animes, Visual Novels o.ä.) gemeint. Bzw. auch Spiele ohne erfolgte USK-Prüfung bzw. ohne irgendwelche andere Altersfreigaben oder indizierte Titel.


----------



## Shalica (2. Februar 2019)

Wie viele andere User auch, haben diese wie ich mehr als 100+ Spiele bei Steam. Ich wüste also nicht, warum ich als Kunde da weg sollte. Sollte ich der Meinung sein Steam eine reinzuwürgen zu wollen, kaufe ich beim Reseller meines Vertrauens und aktiviere dann mein Key bei Steam.

Ich "mochte" Epic eigentlich als Firma, aber jetzt muss ich zugeben, auf ein Markt zu drängen der schon gesättigt ist ? Kein gutes Zeichen für die Zukunft.

Es fängt doch damit schon an, das bei Dauntless die Founder anscheined am A**** sind. Wer garntier mir, das in den nächsten 10 Jahre Epic Store weiterhin existent sein wird ? Keiner. 

Sollte Steam mal "pleite" gehen, kommt mit Sicherheit einer daher und kauft den Laden mit allen drum und dran ab. Die Anzahl der User würde sich keiner entgehen lassen wollen.

Aber bis es soweit sein sollte, bin ich wahrscheinlich schon in Rente


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. Februar 2019)

Ohne den Launcher kurzfristig in 2019 zu bringen hat es sicherlich keine nennswerte Zukunft !
Wobei Steam halt auch noch min 5 Jahre aufholen muß


----------



## Subarzer (2. Februar 2019)

Alles, was unter dem Abschnitt "Zahlreiche fehlende Features" steht hält mich vom nutzen des launchers ab. Bei ner Firma mit so viel kohle dahinter muss einfach was besseres kommen.
Und is ja schön, dass sie mit Rabatten herkommen, diese aber auf die USA beschränkt sind.
Hätten die sich mehr Zeit mit dem launcher gelassen und damit eine echte Konkurrenz geschaffen gegen Steam, würd ich vllt anders denken, aber so hoffe ich, dass die Spiele wie Metro ne riesen Pleite werden und die Entwickler wieder Epic den Rücken kehren.
Mal schaun, was da noch so passiert.


----------



## ICamus (2. Februar 2019)

Ich sehe darin noch keine Konkurrenz.


----------



## Wamboland (2. Februar 2019)

Ist für mich derzeit einfach ein Keystore mit Launcher und exklusiven Titeln. 

Passt mal auf wenn G2A das auch macht


----------



## ICamus (2. Februar 2019)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ist für mich derzeit einfach ein Keystore mit Launcher und exklusiven Titeln.
> 
> Passt mal auf wenn G2A das auch macht



Bitte mit fettem sponsoring von Pornhub und Zutritt nur ab 18.


----------



## 1xok (2. Februar 2019)

Ich denke, dass Epic langfristig auf die Fortnite-Kids setzt. Auch die werden irgendwann älter und wollen dann vielleicht auch mal etwas anderes spielen. Allerdings: Bis das alles alleine und ohne exklusive Steroide fliegt, gibt es wahrscheinlich gar kein klassisches PC-Gaming mehr. Und Epic könnte den Abstieg sogar noch beschleunigen. Der PC hatte bisher den großen Vorteil der Offenheit. Wenn das nicht mehr gegeben ist, kann man auch gleich auf abgeschottete Systeme wie die Playstation umsteigen. Dort hat man dann auch echte Exklusivtitel und nicht nur Epics Doping-Programm. 

Ich denke, dass Valve irgendwann kontern wird. Aber auf ganz andere Weise als es Epic erwarten dürfte. Epic unterstützt kein Linux und entwickelt kein eigenes System. Sie sind letztlich zu 100% von Microsoft, Apple und Google abhängig. Eine Abhängigkeit, aus der sich Valve seit langem zu lösen versucht. Valve investiert auch viel in eigene Hardware.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Februar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass Epic langfristig auf die Fortnite-*Spieler* setzt. Auch die werden irgendwann älter und wollen dann vielleicht auch mal etwas anderes spielen.


Ich hab es mal korrigiert, da ja nun bei weitem nicht jeder Fortnite-Spieler ein Kind ist.  

Wenn Epic Games langfristig auf die Fortnite-Spieler setzt, sind sie dumm. Ok, dann haben sie zwar nun ein paar Accountdaten, aber im Fall von den jüngeren Spielern eher nicht von denen selbst, sondern von deren Eltern (E-Mailadresse usw.). Dürften nicht wenige sein. Zum anderen ist Fortnite letztlich auch nur ein Trend, wie es damals Poke Mongo war oder Minecraft. Beides wird zwar noch gespielt, aber die Zahlen haben definitiv nach dem Hype nachgelassen. Das heißt, Epic Games dürfte irgendwann völlig verwaiste Accounts auf ihren Servern haben, die nicht mehr benutzt werden. 

Und Trends verfliegen schneller, als man gucken kann. Die halten sich ein Weilchen, sind dann aber weg, sobald was neues kommt oder es langweilig wird. 



1xok schrieb:


> Allerdings: Bis das alles alleine und ohne exklusive Steroide fliegt, gibt es wahrscheinlich gar kein klassisches PC-Gaming mehr. Und Epic könnte den Abstieg sogar noch beschleunigen. Der PC hatte bisher den großen Vorteil der Offenheit. Wenn das nicht mehr gegeben ist, kann man auch gleich auf abgeschottete Systeme wie die Playstation umsteigen. Dort hat man dann auch echte Exklusivtitel und nicht nur Epics Doping-Programm.


Diese Offenheit bringt aber nicht nur Vorteile. Als Entwickler kann man da im Endeffekt machen, was man will. Dass das natürlich Nachteile hat, sieht man doch nun. 

Für den Kunden ist das, was Epic gerade abzieht, schlichtweg kundenunfreundlich und da können die dagegen argumentieren, wie sie wollen. Denen geht der Kunde am Arsch vorbei und das haben sie bewiesen. Und ich hoffe, dass der Shitstorm und die Kritik noch einige Zeit andauern, in der Hoffnung, dass Epic hier mal zurück rudert. 




1xok schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass Valve irgendwann kontern wird. Aber auf ganz andere Weise als es Epic erwarten dürfte. Epic unterstützt kein Linux und entwickelt kein eigenes System. Sie sind letztlich zu 100% von Microsoft, Apple und Google abhängig. Eine Abhängigkeit, aus der sich Valve seit langem zu lösen versucht. Valve investiert auch viel in eigene Hardware.



Wirklich erfolgreich war Valve damit ja bisher nicht. Was Fortnite angeht, hat Epic Games durchaus alles richtig gemacht. Das Spiel ist ein Erfolg ohne gleichen. Valve hat seit Half Life 2 und den Release von Steam nichts mehr gebracht, was irgendwie ein "Boah, krass!" entlocken könnte. Von den Portal Games mal abgesehen, die ja wirklich sau gut waren.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (3. Februar 2019)

Niemand hat was gegen Linux, aber langsam glaube ich die Linux Missionare gehen den Leuten so auf den Keks das es abschreckt ebenso zu werden. 

Finde dich damit ab das Linux bei PC Spielen nie eine relevante Rolle spielen wird, das ist im Prinzip wie Mac Gameing.


----------



## Tut_Ench (3. Februar 2019)

Meine größte Befürchtung ist eigentlich, dass bei diesem PC-internen Exklusivitätskrieg letztlich die PC-Spieler als Ganzes die Verlierer sein werden. 

Nehmen wir an die anderen Anbieter springen (in völliger Ignoranz der Spielerwünsche) auf diesen Zug auf, um ihre eigenen und vielleicht auch noch ein paar neue Launcher zu pushen und es gibt immer mehr Exklusiv-Deals. Die Spieler machen da nicht mit und boykottieren diese Spiele...was Metro Exodus drohen wird, denke ich. Die Folge ist, dass die Verkaufszahlen auf dem PC sinken und die Publisher sich lieber noch mehr den Konsolen zuwenden, anstatt für den PC zu entwickeln.
Wir haben ja schon in der Vergangenheit gemerkt, dass es den meisten Publishern an der nötigen Selbstreflexion mangelt. Die erkennen nicht, dass es vielleicht ihre eigene Schuld ist, das Produkt scheiße war oder übertriebene Lootboxen, bzw. Mikrotransaktionen ein vielleicht gutes Spiel gekillt haben oder die Spieler vielleicht ganz einfach selber entscheiden möchten auf welcher Spieleplattform sie ein Spiel kaufen. Die schieben es lieber auf "toxische" Spieler oder Raubkopierer.

Wie die Meisten anderen auch habe ich in den letzten Jahren hunderte Spiele in meine Steam-Bibliothek angesammelt und eine Freundesliste mit anderen, die dort gerne spielen. Ich habe schlicht keine Lust 10 unterschiedliche Launcher zu haben, auf denen dann ein paar Spiele rumdümpeln.

Ein bisschen schwach ist auch deren Review-Bombing-Argument, denn so, wie man dieses Phänomen unterbindet, unterbindet man auch hilfreiche Bewertungen. Seien sie nun positiv oder negativ. Aber wenn man natürlich nicht möchte, dass Schrottspiele schon im Vorfeld erkannt werden, dann kommt man natürlich mit so einem Totschlag-Argument.


----------



## 1xok (3. Februar 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Niemand hat was gegen Linux, aber langsam glaube ich die Linux Missionare gehen den Leuten so auf den Keks das es abschreckt ebenso zu werden.
> 
> Finde dich damit ab das Linux bei PC Spielen nie eine relevante Rolle spielen wird, das ist im Prinzip wie Mac Gameing.



Weiß nicht, was ich damit anfangen soll. Darum ging es mir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht. 

Die ganzen Cloud-Gaming-Dienste basieren alle auf Linux. Jüngstes Beispiel Googles Project Stream. 

Und natürlich kann man sich fragen, warum Valve soviel in Linux investiert für gerademal 1% der Nutzer (wenn überhaupt). Sicher hat das auch viel mit einzelne Leuten bei Valve zu tun, die Linux einfach mögen.  Aber das Engagement ist schon recht fundamental und ob das  alles nur aus Lust und Laune geschieht oder hinter Steam Play am Ende vielleicht noch viel mehr steht, muss man abwarten.


----------



## Worrel (3. Februar 2019)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Die Folge ist, dass die Verkaufszahlen auf dem PC sinken und die Publisher sich lieber noch mehr den Konsolen zuwenden, anstatt für den PC zu entwickeln.


Aber das kann ja nicht die Lösung sein, einfach bei jedem Mist mitzumachen, egal wie gerne man das boykottieren würde.


----------



## burzum793 (3. Februar 2019)

Wie viele Launcher braucht man nun? Steam. Epic, Ubi, Bethesda, Blizzard und noch ein paar?

Es wäre wünschenswert wenn die EU oder fucking Germany die Hersteller dazu zwingen würde das die gekauften Lizenzen zwischen den Shops mitgenommen werden können. Wie die das lösen, durch zum Beispiel ein gemeinsam finanziertes CDN, ist mir als Kunde herzlich egal.

Auf jeden Fall sehe ich mich schon wieder weniger Spiele kaufen dank dieser Entwicklung. Was ich nicht bei Steam finde wird halt nicht gekauft.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (3. Februar 2019)

Irgendwie ist die Launcherfrage doch wie mit Bücher von verschiedenen Verlagen mit unrweschiedlichen Formaten.
Wenn ein Buch nicht ins bestehende Regaj passt das euch interessiert kauft ihr es euch doch auch, selbst wenn ihr dafür ein anderes Regal eröffnen müßt weil dir Größe / die Aufmachung nicht zum bestehenden Regal passt,oser nicht ?

Sollte man dann schlußendlich je ein Regal "Steam",  "Epic",  "Battlenet" etc. haben, dann ist es so.


Das Hauptproblem ist mMn das die Leute zu faul sind mehrere Dinge zu benutzen sondern alles aus einer Hand wollen sebst wenn das alles im Einzelnen schlechter ist..
Ob nun Foren, Chat, Kommunikation, Modmanager ...
... all das kann man im Einzelnen besser haben  als zb. bei Steam und es läßt sich dann universell von jeder Platform nutzen !


Irgendwie kommt mir gerade das Thema Kompaktanlagen aus den 70er/80er in den Kopf, die auch "alles" aber eben nur halbgar konnten im Vergleich zu Komponentensystemen unterschiedlicher Anbieter.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Februar 2019)

burzum793 schrieb:


> Wie viele Launcher braucht man nun? Steam. Epic, Ubi, Bethesda, Blizzard und noch ein paar?
> 
> Es wäre wünschenswert wenn die EU oder fucking Germany die Hersteller dazu zwingen würde das die gekauften Lizenzen zwischen den Shops mitgenommen werden können. Wie die das lösen, durch zum Beispiel ein gemeinsam finanziertes CDN, ist mir als Kunde herzlich egal.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall sehe ich mich schon wieder weniger Spiele kaufen dank dieser Entwicklung. Was ich nicht bei Steam finde wird halt nicht gekauft.



Für Deutschland ist das Internet und Software immer noch Neuland. Siehe das Thema Softwarelizenzen.  Andere Software (CAD-Programme, Officelizenzen) kann man gebraucht verkaufen, wenn man das Programm bei sich deaktiviert. Nur bei Games wird das unterbunden per Klientbindung und die Gerichte sehen darin kein Problem, obwohl die Regelung kundenunfreundlich ist. Und woanders gehört diese spezielle Softwarelizenz dem Käufer. In Deutschland erwirbt man nur das Recht der Nutzung und nichts weiter. Die Firma kann das jederzeit beenden und man hat keine Handhabe.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Februar 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist die Launcherfrage doch wie mit Bücher von verschiedenen Verlagen mit unrweschiedlichen Formaten.
> Wenn ein Buch nicht ins bestehende Regaj passt das euch interessiert kauft ihr es euch doch auch, selbst wenn ihr dafür ein anderes Regal eröffnen müßt weil dir Größe / die Aufmachung nicht zum bestehenden Regal passt,oser nicht ?
> 
> Sollte man dann schlußendlich je ein Regal "Steam",  "Epic",  "Battlenet" etc. haben, dann ist es so.


Bei Büchern bleibt einem aber einfach nichts anderes übrig, als irgendwann mal aus Platzgründen das Regal zu wechseln. Bei digital erworbenen Spielen hat man diesen Platzmangel selbstverständlich nicht. 

Abgesehen davon, dass ich durchaus darauf achte, dass Format und Einband zu den restlichen Büchern passt, insbesondere wenn es denn Teil einer Reihe ist.  Ich hab Metro 2033 und Last Light auf Steam...warum soll ich denn jetzt plötzlich das nächste Regal an die Wand nageln (zu Epic wechseln), wenn es doch einfach besser aussieht und kompakter ist, wenn alle drei Teile in einem Regal stehen? 



LesterPG schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem ist mMn das die Leute zu faul sind mehrere Dinge zu benutzen sondern alles aus einer Hand wollen sebst wenn das alles im Einzelnen schlechter ist..
> Ob nun Foren, Chat, Kommunikation, Modmanager ...
> ... all das kann man im Einzelnen besser haben  als zb. bei Steam und es läßt sich dann universell von jeder Platform nutzen !


Das Problem ist nur... Steam ist nicht schlechter als der Epic Store. Im Gegenteil; ob man Features nun nutzt oder nicht, aber Epic bietet da quasi gar nichts im Vergleich zu anderen Plattformen.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Februar 2019)

Ich schiele auch darauf, dass Spiele die man gekauft hat auf JEDER Plattform laufen, auf der es sie gibt. GoG macht sowas ja teilweise, wenn man bestimmte Spiele bei Steam hat kriegt man sie automatisch auch bei GoG, der Publisher muss das nur zulassen. Am besten wäre das natürlich, wenn das Konsolen mit einschließt.

Das wäre jedenfalls mal wirklich kundenfreundlich. 

Als Zocker vieler Nischentitel, die eben übrigens nicht das Label Indie tragen, kann ich jedenfalls schon feststellen, dass die großen Plattformen nicht die einzigen sind, gerade auf dem PC, wo man Spiele kaufen kann bzw. sogar muss. Das ist dann oft wie GoG ohne Galaxy, einfach auf der Webseite kaufen, downloaden und dann selbst installieren. Mag nicht so bequem sein wie Steam und man tut gut daran sich die Spieledownloads auch noch mal selbst zu sichern aber das ist immer der letzte Schritt und das wird, auch wenn die großen Plattformen untergehen, auf dem PC immer möglich sein und er wird deswegen immer auch Spieleplattform bleiben.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (3. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass ich durchaus darauf achte, dass Format und Einband zu den restlichen Büchern passt, insbesondere wenn es denn Teil einer Reihe ist.  Ich hab Metro 2033 und Last Light auf Steam...warum soll ich denn jetzt plötzlich das nächste Regal an die Wand nageln (zu Epic wechseln), wenn es doch einfach besser aussieht und kompakter ist, wenn alle drei Teile in einem Regal stehen?


Ich bin ja bei dir, habe aber in der Tat einige Buchserien die ebenfalls das Problem haben.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Februar 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich bin ja bei dir, habe aber in der Tat einige Buchserien die ebenfalls das Problem haben.



Ich bin inzwischen komplett auf eBook umgestiegen. Ich habe auch einfach keinen Platz mehr, ich hatte früher 1000e Bücher, einen Schrank und mehrere Regale voll, darunter auch tolle Sammlerausgaben (etwa Jules Verne Komplett in Hardcover als Neuauflage der Erstauflagen von 18hundert-Tobak) und ich bedaure, dass ich sie nicht hier stehen habe, aber es geht halt einfach nicht (mehr). Die liegen jetzt alle in Umzugskartons, wie meine alten Spiele und meine ca. 800 VHS Kassetten (600 selbst aufgenommene und ca. 200 Kaufkassetten) im Keller meiner Eltern.
Schon mein DVD-Schrank hier platzt aus allen Nähten und ich weiß gar nicht mehr wohin, wenn ich mal einen Film auf Scheibe kaufe.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (3. Februar 2019)

Naja, so schlimm ist es auf dem PC ja nicht, da hat man reichlich Platz für "Bücherregale" bzw. Launcher, auch wenn es immer schöner ist die Reihe nebeneinander stehen zu haben.


----------



## Tut_Ench (3. Februar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aber das kann ja nicht die Lösung sein, einfach bei jedem Mist mitzumachen, egal wie gerne man das boykottieren würde.


Boykott ist in solchen Situationen ja leider das Einzige, was irgendwie eine Wirkung erzielen kann. Wenn alle Spieler einem Publisher eine Mail schreiben und darlegen, was sie doof finden, sich aber trotzdem den x-ten Launcher installierne und das Spiel kaufen, dann wird der Publisher sich mit den Briefen den Hintern abwischen.
Die Zeiten, in denen Spiele von spielbegeisterten Leuten entwickelt und rausgebracht wurden, bei denen die Leute dahinter standen sind ja leider vorbei. Brauche ich dir ja nicht sagen, du bist ja hier genauso lang eunterwegs, wie ich.
Das wird heutzutage von Leuten gelenkt, die nur eine Sprache verstehen und die ist Geld.

Metro könnte den kleinen Vorteil für uns haben, dass der Autor selber nicht begeistert von der Nummer ist, wobei der vermutlich nicht viel zu sagen hat, da er die Lizenz hergegeben hat und kein Mitspracherecht beim Vertrieb hat. Aber auch der Mutterkonzern scheint ja nicht ganz überzeugt zu sein von dem, was Koch Media da gemacht hat. Sollten die Verkäufe von Metro also weit hinter den Erwartungen zurückbleiben, dann wird man sich da vielleicht einschalten.

Ich für meinen Teil bin weiterhin gespalten, es ist im Grunde nur ein weiterer Launcher. Das sind was? 200 MB Speicherplatz? Interessiert doch bei 1TB Speicher keinen. Ist halt nur blöd, dass es ein weiteres Regal ist, wie LesterPG das so schön gesagt hat.



LesterPG schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist die Launcherfrage doch wie mit Bücher von verschiedenen Verlagen mit unrweschiedlichen Formaten.
> Wenn ein Buch nicht ins bestehende Regaj passt das euch interessiert kauft ihr es euch doch auch, selbst wenn ihr dafür ein anderes Regal eröffnen müßt weil dir Größe / die Aufmachung nicht zum bestehenden Regal passt,oser nicht ?
> 
> Sollte man dann schlußendlich je ein Regal "Steam",  "Epic",  "Battlenet" etc. haben, dann ist es so.
> ...


Ist doch aber scheiße, wenn man 10 Regale an der Wand hat, wo jeweils nur 2 oder 3, vielleicht auch mal 5 Bücher drinstehen. Also baut man sich ein Regal, in das alle Bücher reinpassen, die Möglichkeit hat man nur leider bei PC-Spielen nicht. ^^
Ich kenne das von der Horus Heresy Reihe, bei der sie irgendwann angefangen haben keine Taschenbücher mehr zu drucken, sondern so ein komisches A5 Format oder so nutzen. Ein paar der größeren Bücher habe ich noch gekauft, aber dann wurde mir das zu doof und ich habe (auch aus Platzmangel) angefangen nurnoch ebooks zu kaufen.
Die werden ja hoffentlich nicht irgendwann anfangen, dass ich einen Tolino für Verlag x und einen Amazon-Reader für Verlag Y brauche. 


...nachdem ich ein paarmal mit Sack und Pack umgezogen bin, kaufe ich sowieso lieber nurnoch digitale Sachen, das spart Platz und ich stelle lieber eine Vitrine mit Miniaturen auf.


----------



## Worrel (4. Februar 2019)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Ist doch aber scheiße, wenn man 10 Regale an der Wand hat, wo jeweils nur 2 oder 3, vielleicht auch mal 5 Bücher drinstehen. Also baut man sich ein Regal, in das alle Bücher reinpassen, die Möglichkeit hat man nur leider bei PC-Spielen nicht. ^^


Wenigstens gibt es mit Playnite eine Möglichkeit, alle Schränke in einen zu stopfen.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Februar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenigstens gibt es mit Playnite eine Möglichkeit, alle Schränke in einen zu stopfen.



Oh, das sieht eigentlich ganz interessant aus. Als reiner Spielstarter wäre das tatsächlich eine Möglichkeit. Werde ich mal austesten. 
Allerdings gebe ich zu, ich bin in den Launchern ständig in den Community-Hubs am Schauen oder auch im Shop, also wirklich verzichten werde ich auf die Launcher nicht können.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Februar 2019)

Das, was wir aktuell sehen, das sind doch erst die Anfänge. Das wird erst richtig "witzig" wenn es dann Richtung Streaming/Cloudgaming geht. Wenn jeder dann seinen eigenen Dienst / Client hat und du für jeden monatliche Gebühren zahlen sollst, wenn du deren Spiel(e) spielen willst.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Februar 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das, was wir aktuell sehen, das sind doch erst die Anfänge. Das wird erst richtig "witzig" wenn es dann Richtung Streaming/Cloudgaming geht. Wenn jeder dann seinen eigenen Dienst / Client hat und du für jeden monatliche Gebühren zahlen sollst, wenn du deren Spiel(e) spielen willst.



Das Thema bahnt sich ja jetzt schon mit den Film / Serien Streaming Diensten an. Da gibt es ein paar Platzhirsche aber die zerfasern auch langsam, weil jeder sein eigenes Ding machen will. 
Ich zweifle aber, dass die Rechnung da schon aufgeht. Man kann nun mal nicht zehn Abos im Monat gleichzeitig haben. Das Maximum sehe ich bei zwei bis drei, die Regel wird dennoch eins sein. 

Der Rest wird ganz simpel darauf hinauslaufen, dass die Leute sich die Sachen, die sie aufgrund der Zersplitterung nicht bei ihrem Dienst bekommen, auf Seiten ohne Lizenz anschauen, die das kostenlos streamen oder als Download anbieten. Sprich, die gute alte illegale Kopie. 

Oder die Streaming-Dienste müssen halt sehen, dass sie sich wie Free-TV über Werbung finanzieren und ansonsten kostenlos bleiben. Ich glaube bei Crunchyroll ist das so, da kann man ein Abo abschließen, man kann aber auch kostenlos schauen, dann allerdings mit Werbung und neue Inhalte glaube ich mit zwei Wochen Verzug oder irgend so was.


----------



## Cl4whammer (4. Februar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass Valve irgendwann kontern wird. Aber auf ganz andere Weise als es Epic erwarten dürfte. Epic unterstützt kein Linux und entwickelt kein eigenes System. Sie sind letztlich zu 100% von Microsoft, Apple und Google abhängig. Eine Abhängigkeit, aus der sich Valve seit langem zu lösen versucht. Valve investiert auch viel in eigene Hardware.



Ich kann dir sagen was die Zukunft ist, Games aus der Cloud. Ist auch cool für Linux da man damit Platformunabghängig sein wird, allerdings denke ich mal das die Linux Menschen sich erhoffen das die Games irgendwan mal lokal auf der Platte laufen und sich das durchsetzten wird. Aber zu der Party ist man zu spät.

Und das ist denke ich mal das was Steam derzeit mit dem Streaming im Client und der eigenen Hardware erprobt. Den wenn die den Zug nicht schaffen Cloudanbieter (Am besten mit eigener Hardware) zu werden dann sind sie weg vom Fenster. Microsoft und Sony sind da ja schon eine ganze ecke weiter.


----------



## Worrel (4. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das Thema bahnt sich ja jetzt schon mit den Film / Serien Streaming Diensten an.


Das ist doch was ganz anderes. Das sind fest definierte Datenströme,die in einen Puffer vorgeladen werden können und auch schon mal kurze Pausen haben können,ohne den Gesamteindruck wesentlich zu trüben. 

Bei interaktiven Streams hingegen müssen variable Datenströme zeitkritisch und kontinuierlich durch die Leitung gejagt werden.


----------



## AlBundyFan (4. Februar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenigstens gibt es mit Playnite eine Möglichkeit, alle Schränke in einen zu stopfen.



sieht sehr interessant aus ... werde ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Batze (4. Februar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenigstens gibt es mit Playnite eine Möglichkeit, alle Schränke in einen zu stopfen.



Aber dennoch musst du doch erstmal alle kleinen Schränke installiert haben? Oder irre ich da? 
Wenn ich nicht irre ist es nur ein weiterer Launcher. Die Idee dahin ist gut, aber der Entwickler wirbt ja auch damit das keine Nutzerdaten gespeichert werden, also muss ich die Stammlauncher erstmal installiert haben, ohne komme ich ja gar nicht an meine Spiele ran. Das Problem der vielen Einzel Launcher wird also nicht umgangen.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Februar 2019)

Ebenso wenig das Paßwortproblem und Nicknameproblem. Einziger Vorteil: Man hätte dann wenn alles so klappt wie versprochen mit dem Start von Playnite alle Spiele in einem Launcher drin und im Hintergrund startet dann nur immer der Launcher, der mit dem aktuellen Spiel gekoppelt ist.


----------



## bitschleuder (4. Februar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass Epic langfristig auf die Fortnite-Kids setzt. Auch die werden irgendwann älter und wollen dann vielleicht auch mal etwas anderes spielen. Allerdings: Bis das alles alleine und ohne exklusive Steroide fliegt, gibt es wahrscheinlich gar kein klassisches PC-Gaming mehr. Und Epic könnte den Abstieg sogar noch beschleunigen. Der PC hatte bisher den großen Vorteil der Offenheit. Wenn das nicht mehr gegeben ist, kann man auch gleich auf abgeschottete Systeme wie die Playstation umsteigen. Dort hat man dann auch echte Exklusivtitel und nicht nur Epics Doping-Programm.
> 
> Ich denke, dass Valve irgendwann kontern wird. Aber auf ganz andere Weise als es Epic erwarten dürfte. Epic unterstützt kein Linux und entwickelt kein eigenes System. Sie sind letztlich zu 100% von Microsoft, Apple und Google abhängig. Eine Abhängigkeit, aus der sich Valve seit langem zu lösen versucht. Valve investiert auch viel in eigene Hardware.



Valve brauch doch nur mit den Prozenten runtergehen zB, auf 11% und schwuppst hat sich das Thema auch dann wieder erledigt. Gabe ist Mulitimilliadär und könnte sich das leisten. Und Gewinn machen  die bestimmt dann immernoch.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Februar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Aber dennoch musst du doch erstmal alle kleinen Schränke installiert haben? Oder irre ich da?
> Wenn ich nicht irre ist es nur ein weiterer Launcher. Die Idee dahin ist gut, aber der Entwickler wirbt ja auch damit das keine Nutzerdaten gespeichert werden, also muss ich die Stammlauncher erstmal installiert haben, ohne komme ich ja gar nicht an meine Spiele ran. Das Problem der vielen Einzel Launcher wird also nicht umgangen.



Ja, es ist keine wirkliche Alternative, es nützt nur, wenn man rein Spielen will und alle Spiele mal vereint sehen möchte. Das Programm hat so ein wenig die gleichen Probleme wie diese Messenger-Sammler, wo man verschiedene Messenger Accounts unter einer Oberfläche mehr oder minder zusammen nutzen kann. Es fehlen nämlich sämtliche Funktionen der einzelnen Messenger, die über die reinen Grundfunktionen, die alle gemein haben, hinausgehen.


----------



## Batze (4. Februar 2019)

bitschleuder schrieb:


> Valve brauch doch nur mit den Prozenten runtergehen zB, auf 11% und schwuppst hat sich das Thema auch dann wieder erledigt. Gabe ist Mulitimilliadär und könnte sich das leisten. Und Gewinn machen  die bestimmt dann immernoch.



Das Problem ist eben Gabe selbst. Wie viele andere Milliardäre kann auch er wohl den Hals nicht voll bekommen. Weit über ein Jahrzehnt war der Support von Steam eines der schlechtesten überhaupt, und das hat nichts mit der Qualität der Leute zu tun die bei valve/steam arbeiten, sondern in diesem Fall mit der Quantität. Wie ist es sonst zu erklären das solch eine Firme unter 300 Mitarbeiter hat, und zwar Weltweit? Der Typ ist einfach nur ein Geizig.
Das es so weit kommen musste war doch nur eine Frage der zeit. Nichts, rein gar nichts hat Valve/Steam in letzter Zeit wirklich gebracht. Man ruht sich auf den Shop aus. Einzelne Aktionen waren teils gar nicht mal so schlecht, aber alles nicht ganz ausgereift und vor allem an immer Steam gebunden. 
Ich hätte mir für ein paar Euro gerne mal den Controller gekauft, aber außerhalb von Steam bringt das Ding doch nichts.
Steam OS ist nur eine Blender Geschichte. Wer Linux nutzt braucht kein SteamOS. da liegt es am Publisher seine Spiele Fit für Linux zu machen und nicht an Steam.
Die eigene Engine ist auch erstmal Steam gebunden, man MUSS sein Spiel auf Steam präsentieren. Von der Qualität dieser Engine mag es auch weit her sein, denn sonst würde man sie ja benutzen, oder liegt es daran das man Games an Steam binden muss die man damit macht?
Und so weiter, alles was von Steam kommt ist Steam gebunden. Und jetzt beschweren sie sich. Sorry aber das ist doch solch eine Verlogenheit die nirgendwo mehr reinpasst.
Selbst Steam OS haben sie versaut, man muss sich das mal vorstellen(sagte ich schon des öfteren), ein rein freies System ist auf eine Plattform gebunden. Wo war da der Aufschrei der Linux User? Nirgendwo gibt es so etwas das Linux gebunden ist, außer bei eben Steam! Ob das überhaupt erlaubt ist, ist noch die andere Frage?
Und jetzt beschwert man sich das es andere gibt die an ihre Plattform binden?! Sorry, aber Steam hat damit angefangen Spiele an ihre Plattform zu binden und jetzt wird gejammert. Lol, also bitte kommt mal klar gewisse  Steam Fan Boys.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Februar 2019)

Steam benutzt sogar für viele alte Spiele die GoG Versionen. Habe mich da immer gefragt, ob das überhaupt legal ist? Hatte mir letztens die Leisure Suite Larry Collection gekauft und staunte nicht schlecht, als ich den Spieleordner aufmachte und da alles von GoG war.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (4. Februar 2019)

Cl4whammer schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sagen was die Zukunft ist, Games aus der Cloud. Ist auch cool für Linux da man damit Platformunabghängig sein wird, allerdings denke ich mal das die Linux Menschen sich erhoffen das die Games irgendwan mal lokal auf der Platte laufen und sich das durchsetzten wird. Aber zu der Party ist man zu spät.


Ich sehe die Streaminggeschichte für Spiele (zum Glück) nicht naher Zukunft.
Dafür sind bis auf nicht einmal eine Hand voll Länder die Netze zu schlecht.
Aber wenn es kommt, dann gute Nacht !
Wenn eine durchschnittsfammilie dann monatlich 10-20Stk 10-15€ Abos haben muss um de persönlichen Vorlieben zu befriedigen. 



Batze schrieb:


> Aber dennoch musst du doch erstmal alle kleinen Schränke installiert haben? Oder irre ich da?
> Wenn ich nicht irre ist es nur ein weiterer Launcher. Die Idee dahin ist gut, aber der Entwickler wirbt ja auch damit das keine Nutzerdaten gespeichert werden, also muss ich die Stammlauncher erstmal installiert haben, ohne komme ich ja gar nicht an meine Spiele ran. Das Problem der vielen Einzel Launcher wird also nicht umgangen.


Was hab ich bloß mit dem Bücherschrankvergleich angerichtet. 
Es wär für den Kunden schön  wenn man alles fast überall kaufen und es dann in einen "Mechanismus" aktivieren könnte, so als würde man irgendwo sein Markenprodukt einkaufen und in sein Schrank legen.

Aber ich wette darauf das man das nicht erleben werden wird, weil soetwas wie Kundenzufriedenheit idR zwar überall steht aber kaum wirklich noch gelebt wird, 




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Steam benutzt sogar für viele alte Spiele die GoG Versionen. Habe mich da immer gefragt, ob das überhaupt legal ist? Hatte mir letztens die Leisure Suite Larry Collection gekauft und staunte nicht schlecht, als ich den Spieleordner aufmachte und da alles von GoG war.


Ich vermute das es Bestandteil des GoG Deals ist das die Rechteinhaber die verbesserte Version anderweilig anbieten dürfen.


----------



## Worrel (4. Februar 2019)

Cl4whammer schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sagen was die Zukunft ist, Games aus der Cloud.


Ohne mich. Punkt.



Batze schrieb:


> Aber dennoch musst du doch erstmal alle kleinen Schränke installiert haben? Oder irre ich da?


Wenn man einen Schrank in einen anderen stopft, ist er dann nicht mehr existent oder sieht man ihn erst, wenn man den Meta-Schrank öffnet? 

Ja, sobald du _Assassin's Creed_ startest, startet (Steam und dann) Uplay und dann erst AC.
Aber immerhin hast du jetzt *eine *Liste , in der *alle deine Spiele *(ob installiert oder nicht) untereinander sortiert sind und kannst sie auch von dieser Liste aus installieren und deinstallieren (dann startet natürlich die Steam/... Installationsroutine).

Und das Ding braucht nicht mal einen weiteren Account.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Februar 2019)

Cl4whammer schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sagen was die Zukunft ist, Games aus der Cloud. Ist auch cool für Linux da man damit Platformunabghängig sein wird, allerdings denke ich mal das die Linux Menschen sich erhoffen das die Games irgendwan mal lokal auf der Platte laufen und sich das durchsetzten wird. Aber zu der Party ist man zu spät.
> 
> Und das ist denke ich mal das was Steam derzeit mit dem Streaming im Client und der eigenen Hardware erprobt. Den wenn die den Zug nicht schaffen Cloudanbieter (Am besten mit eigener Hardware) zu werden dann sind sie weg vom Fenster. Microsoft und Sony sind da ja schon eine ganze ecke weiter.



Man kann es aus mehreren Richtungen sehen. Auf der einen Seite so wie du, auf der anderen könnte sich natürlich eine Plattform auch als Alternative anbieten, die sich dem Cloudgaming verweigert und für Menschen da ist, die das nicht wollen. So wie es gog.com ja für Leute gibt, die alte Spiele zocken und DRM freie Spiele wollen.



Worrel schrieb:


> Ohne mich. Punkt.
> 
> 
> Wenn man einen Schrank in einen anderen stopft, ist er dann nicht mehr existent oder sieht man ihn erst, wenn man den Meta-Schrank öffnet?
> ...


Wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab, gehen da sogar die Freundeslisten und Chats der jeweiligen Plattform. Kannst darüber also wohl mit deinen Freunden der Steamfreundesliste schreiben.


----------



## Worrel (4. Februar 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab, gehen da sogar die Freundeslisten und Chats der jeweiligen Plattform. Kannst darüber also wohl mit deinen Freunden der Steamfreundesliste schreiben.


Ne, du kannst darüber nur das _Freunde _Modul aus Steam starten.


----------



## Robhein (4. Februar 2019)

Also ich finde das Steam seine Arbeit außergewöhnlich gut macht. Chats, Ingame Browser, Spielhandbücher, Anpassbare Nutzernamen, Freundeslisten, Errungenschaften, Super unschlagbare Angebote, Controller Unterstützung, Überangebot an Spielen. Innovation in allen Bereichen, besonders in Bezug auf Spielen unter Linux, ohne Steam würden Entwicklerstudios keine Linux Unterstützung anbieten. Sie entwickeln die Windows Laufzeitumgebung Wine weiter. Und zu allerletzt unterstützen sie auch Indie Entwickler. Dies alles wird Epic nicht tun. Deshalb unterstütze ich Steam wo ich kann. Epic versucht mit Zweifelhaften Deals Entwickler und Publisher an sich zu binden und versucht andere Plattformen mit exklusiv Releases aus dem Rennen zu werfen. Das auch noch mit unlauteren Mitteln. Steam hatte schon Verträge mit den Entwicklern von Metro. Dies war den Metro Entwicklern aber egal. So geht man nicht mit langjährigen Partnern um. Epic ist für mich keine Alternative!


----------



## Emke (4. Februar 2019)

Ich finde den ES nicht toll, warum auch? Die Games kosten für den Spieler auf beiden Plattformen gleich - wir haben nix davon.

Es fließt zwar mehr Geld in den Hintern der Entwickler aber der Stinkefinger zu den Kunden bleibt der gleiche


----------



## Malifurion (4. Februar 2019)

Der Aufschrei ist doch immer groß am Anfang, in ein paar Monaten interessiert es Niemanden mehr. Der Epic Store ist nicht mal ansatzweise ein Konkurent für Steam. Ich entwickle mit Unreal und schätze die 88% Geste, aber Steam hat jahrelange Erfahrung, eine riesige Community und ein stabiles Launcher Netzwerk mit zahlreichen Features. Alles was Epic machen könnte, um als Sieger darzustehen ist Steam aufzukaufen. Da ist aber die finanzielle Macht zu gering. Steam ist auch nicht das beste Portal, schon gar nicht entwicklerfreundlich, aber es ist ein Launcher, der eben alles hat und kann. Die paar Exklusivtitel werden dann halt nicht gekauft und schon merken die Dev's, dass sie doch wieder nach Steam zurückkehren müssen. Ich finde es gut, dass es Konkurenz gibt, aber 100 Launcher will nunmal niemand haben. Da hätte Epic schon mit mindestens den gleichen Features wie Steam an den Start gehen sollen, damit man da ernsthafte Chancen hat. Aber so wie es gerade aussieht, machen die sich nur lächerlich. Das wirft mal wieder ein schlechtes Licht auf die Engine und Unity lacht sich ins Fäustchen.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Februar 2019)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Das wirft mal wieder ein schlechtes Licht auf die Engine und Unity lacht sich ins Fäustchen.


Bis auf das gefällt mir dein Beitrag. Ich denke Unity ist einfach keine Konkurrenz zu Cry Engine oder Unreal Engine. Vor allem die Performance dürfte dem einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.


----------



## Tut_Ench (4. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das Thema bahnt sich ja jetzt schon mit den Film / Serien Streaming Diensten an. Da gibt es ein paar Platzhirsche aber die zerfasern auch langsam, weil jeder sein eigenes Ding machen will.
> Ich zweifle aber, dass die Rechnung da schon aufgeht. Man kann nun mal nicht zehn Abos im Monat gleichzeitig haben. Das Maximum sehe ich bei zwei bis drei, die Regel wird dennoch eins sein.



Hängt ja auch vom Abomodell ab, wenn man es jederzeit kündigen kann, dann wäre es halt immernoch lästig, dass man alle Launcher haben muss, aber man könnte dann monatsweise schauen worauf man gerade Bock hat. Finde ich z.B. bei Sky Ticket ganz cool, Abo abgeschlossen, Game of Thrones geguckt und gekündigt.
Ich bin auch bei WoW weg von den 6-Monatsabos runter auf die Einmonatigen.


----------



## 1xok (5. Februar 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Man kann es aus mehreren Richtungen sehen. Auf der einen Seite so wie du, auf der anderen könnte sich natürlich eine Plattform auch als Alternative anbieten, die sich dem Cloudgaming verweigert und für Menschen da ist, die das nicht wollen. So wie es gog.com ja für Leute gibt, die alte Spiele zocken und DRM freie Spiele wollen.



Genau so sehe ich das. Wie es kommt weiß natürlich keiner. Und meistens kommt es anders als man denkt.


----------



## woerli (5. Februar 2019)

Also Konkurrenz ist es nicht, wenn man die Publisher in Exklusivverträge drängt. Im Gegenteil! Ich sehe das ziemlich argwöhnisch. Man stellt sich selbst als Alternative dar, aber nimmt gleichzeitig selber jegliche Alternativen aus dem Rennen.

Betrachten wir es mal mit Fakten:

positiv:
+ wenn ich Fortnite spiele und noch kein Steam Konto habe, brauche ich keinen zweiten Launcher

neutral:
o gleicher Kaufpreis (zum Erscheinungstermin)
o ein weiterer Konkurrent am Markt (unter Vorbehalt, da eigtl. Monopol angestrebt/durchgesetzt wird)

negativ:
- keine Reviews, bzw. entscheidet der Publisher
- ungeklärte Servicefragen
- viele fehlende Features (Community, Errungenschaften, etc.)
- kein Cloud-Saving (finde ich extrem wichtig und Hauptfunktion solcher Launcher)
- chinesisches Großunternehmen als Teilhaber bekommt sämtliche Nutzerdaten
- Vorteile der Publisher/Entwickler werden nur unter Verträgen mit Exklusivbindung erreicht, dadurch KEINE Konkurrenz mehr (!) Preis bestimmt maßgeblich Epic mit.
- geringere Umsatzbeteiligung für Epic bedeutet, sie sind prinzipiell auf höhere Verkaufspreise angewiesen, um genug Geld zu erwirtschaften (!)
- durch die beiden oberen Punkte kann man über einen längeren Zeitraum (mind. 1 Jahr) einen konstant hohen Verkausfspreis halten, daher mittelfristig höhere Preise für Spieler
- wenn ich ein Steam-Konto habe, muss ich einen weiteren Launcher installieren

Man sieht auch, die Sache mit dem Extra-Launcher ist nur ein kleines unter vielen wesentlichen Argumenten gegen die Unterstützung/Akzeptanz von Epic. Wenn auch für die Nutzer auf den ersten Blick wahrscheinlich das ausschlaggebende.

Ich persönlich will es nicht, brauche es nicht und werde entsprechende Spiele auch boykottieren. Ich bin fast froh, das einem so ein Teil der Entscheidung abgenommen wird, welche der vielen guten Spiele man in seiner begrenzten Zeit spielt.


----------



## Loosa (5. Februar 2019)

Irgendwie erinnert mich die Debatte ganz enorm an die Einführung von Steam.
Was gab es damals nicht für einen Aufruhr? Mir stieß das anfangs auch sauer auf - und es hatte dann immerhin noch fünf Jahre gedauert bis ich mich anmeldete. Heutzutage ist das kaum noch ein Thema.

Ähnlich wie der Aufreger um _noch einen_ Launcher. Seit den Urzeiten von MMOs ist es völlig normal, dass dort ein Launcher vorgeschaltet wird. Schließlich muss man sich einloggen und jede Menge patchen. Für mich macht es da keinen Unterschied, ob ein Spiel jetzt einen eigenen Launcher hat, inklusive Accountpflicht (selbst Minecraft verlangt sich das), oder ob ein Launcher als Store vorgeschaltet ist. Nur, dass ich bei letzterem mit einem Account mehr Spiele spielen kann.

Den Ansatz von Epic finde ich gar nichtmal so verkehrt. Zumindest ist es mal eine deutlich andere Herangehensweise. Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt, wie sich das entwickeln wird. Das wird sich wohl erst in ein paar Jahren herausstellen.


----------



## woerli (5. Februar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Irgendwie erinnert mich die Debatte ganz enorm an die Einführung von Steam..


Das Problem damals war aber eher, dass eine stabile und schnelle Interneverbindung noch lange kein Standard war! Viele mussten dich damals noch kostenpflichtig mit ISDN einwählen. Gekauft hat man eh auf CD, weil ein Download für viele noch undenkbar war...

Es ist ja nicht die Tatsache, das es Epic auch gibt, sondern eher wie sie es umsetzen. Ohne diese Exclusivdeals wäre das alles kein Thema. Aber auf diese Art..... ich wiederhole mal nicht die ganzen offensichtlichen NAchteile für Spieler, die ich einen Beitrag vor dir aufgezählt habe.

Es ist eben leider nicht so einfach, das nur ein weiterer Launcher dazu kommt. Das ansich wäre nicht so tragisch, da gebe ich Recht. Es wäre bestenfalls "lästig", oder könnte ignoriert werden, ohne die Excklusivdeals.

Das Problem der Shitstorms ist eher ein versteckts Kompliment, weil viele Spieler sich wohl auf diverse titel gefreut hatten. Aber eben nicht mit den für sie schlechteren Bedingungen einverstanden sind.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Februar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Irgendwie erinnert mich die Debatte ganz enorm an die Einführung von Steam.
> Was gab es damals nicht für einen Aufruhr? Mir stieß das anfangs auch sauer auf - und es hatte dann immerhin noch fünf Jahre gedauert bis ich mich anmeldete. Heutzutage ist das kaum noch ein Thema.
> 
> Ähnlich wie der Aufreger um _noch einen_ Launcher. Seit den Urzeiten von MMOs ist es völlig normal, dass dort ein Launcher vorgeschaltet wird. Schließlich muss man sich einloggen und jede Menge patchen. Für mich macht es da keinen Unterschied, ob ein Spiel jetzt einen eigenen Launcher hat, inklusive Accountpflicht (selbst Minecraft verlangt sich das), oder ob ein Launcher als Store vorgeschaltet ist. Nur, dass ich bei letzterem mit einem Account mehr Spiele spielen kann.
> ...



Ja, da gibt es Ähnlichkeiten, durchaus berechtigt. Genau wie du habe ich auch sehr viele Jahre gebraucht, bis ich auf Steam die ersten Spiele käuflich erwarb. Aber es hat gedauert, bis Steam eben hoch genug in meiner Gunst stand und das ich, durch Komfortfunktionen und günstige Sales, am Ende doch schwach wurde. Und seit einigen Jahren hat man am PC ja auch keine wirkliche Wahl mehr, als auf Downloadspiele zurückzugreifen.

Nur Epic muss jetzt erst mal beweisen, dass sie eben Langlebigkeit und Qualität von Steam bekommen. Mein Epic Account wurde im vergangenen Jahr zwei Mal gehackt. Ich hatte den zu dem Zeitpunkt ewig nicht genutzt, der war ja nur für Unreal Tournament erstellt worden. Ich nehme an, dass Fortnite der Auslöser für die Hacks war, da kein Fortnite oder sonstwas auf dem Account war haben die Hacker auch nichts gemacht. Ich habe dann entsprechend immer das Passwort geändert und seit ein paar Monaten ist auch Ruhe. 

Aber dennoch entlockt mir so etwas nicht gerade Vertrauen, dass ich da jetzt Geld ausgeben würde. Erstmal muss Epic mir langfristig beweisen, dass ihr Accountsystem jetzt sicher ist. Und bis dahin dürfen sie auch gerne noch ein paar Dutzend Funktionen einbauen, die ich durch Steam gewohnt bin. 

Solange sammel ich im Epic Store halt erst mal die ganzen kostenlosen Games ein und gut ist.



woerli schrieb:


> Das Problem damals war aber eher, dass eine stabile und schnelle Interneverbindung noch lange kein Standard war! Viele mussten dich damals noch kostenpflichtig mit ISDN einwählen. Gekauft hat man eh auf CD, weil ein Download für viele noch undenkbar war...


Ich glaube, da vertüttelst du dich ein wenig in der Zeitlinie. ISDN Flatrate wurde glaube ich 2001 eingestellt. Zu dem Zeitpunkt wurde DSL endgültig Standard. 
Steam hingegen startete erst so langsam mit Half Life 2 und das war 2004. Da waren 2Mbit Leitungen die Norm und es ging langsam Richtung 6MBit. Man kriegt das schnell durcheinander, weil danach 16MBit viele, viele Jahre der Standard war und nichts voran ging und 50 bzw. 100Mbit erst die letzten zwei, drei Jahre so langsam in die Puschen kommt.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Februar 2019)

Naja in Dunkeldeutschland (Sachsen) hatten wir 2002/03 immer noch ISDN. Bevor wir DSL bekamen war es 2005. Und das war nicht mal eine 16Ker. Seit Ende 2017 haben wir nun eine 100K Leitung. Aber aktuell spackt die auch herum. Komme momentan nur schwer auf DL-Raten über 1 MB/Sek.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Februar 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja in Dunkeldeutschland (Sachsen) hatten wir 2002/03 immer noch ISDN. Bevor wir DSL bekamen war es 2005. Und das war nicht mal eine 16Ker. Seit Ende 2017 haben wir nun eine 100K Leitung. Aber aktuell spackt die auch herum. Komme momentan nur schwer auf DL-Raten über 1 MB/Sek.



Dann musstet ihr um 2002 / 2003 wieder plötzlich mit Zeittakt Internet löhnen? Das ist bitter.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Februar 2019)

Jepp so war es. Und das war bitter. Das kannst Du mir glauben. Danach hatten wir auf dem Papier irgendwas Richtung 2000-5000k. Real waren es nur irgendwie vergleichbar zu 1,6k. Bis wird dann die 100k bekommen haben. Nun funktioniert es supi. D.h. wenn es nicht so herumspackt wie seit gestern.


----------



## bitschleuder (11. Februar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eben Gabe selbst. Wie viele andere Milliardäre kann auch er wohl den Hals nicht voll bekommen. Weit über ein Jahrzehnt war der Support von Steam eines der schlechtesten überhaupt, und das hat nichts mit der Qualität der Leute zu tun die bei valve/steam arbeiten, sondern in diesem Fall mit der Quantität. Wie ist es sonst zu erklären das solch eine Firme unter 300 Mitarbeiter hat, und zwar Weltweit? Der Typ ist einfach nur ein Geizig.
> Das es so weit kommen musste war doch nur eine Frage der zeit. Nichts, rein gar nichts hat Valve/Steam in letzter Zeit wirklich gebracht. Man ruht sich auf den Shop aus. Einzelne Aktionen waren teils gar nicht mal so schlecht, aber alles nicht ganz ausgereift und vor allem an immer Steam gebunden.
> Ich hätte mir für ein paar Euro gerne mal den Controller gekauft, aber außerhalb von Steam bringt das Ding doch nichts.
> Steam OS ist nur eine Blender Geschichte. Wer Linux nutzt braucht kein SteamOS. da liegt es am Publisher seine Spiele Fit für Linux zu machen und nicht an Steam.
> ...


Kann schon sein das er Geizig ist und großartig kommunizieren tut Valve sich ja auch schwer, aber ansonsten ...
Werf mal ein Blick auf das neue Lutris. Overwatch, Battlefield 5, League of Legends, GOG Spiele, bald vlt sogar Apex Legends usw. Indirekt hat Valve mit ihren Proton auch dazu beigetragen. Soviel dazu


----------



## Batze (11. Februar 2019)

bitschleuder schrieb:


> Kann schon sein das er Geizig ist und großartig kommunizieren tut Valve sich ja auch schwer, aber ansonsten ...
> Werf mal ein Blick auf das neue Lutris. Overwatch, Battlefield 5, League of Legends, GOG Spiele, bald vlt sogar Apex Legends usw. Indirekt hat Valve mit ihren Proton auch dazu beigetragen. Soviel dazu



Und was muss ich installiert haben um Proton zu nutzen? Richtig Steam. Ein Schelm wer da denkt Valve/Steam denkt für Linux und die Community. Es geht nach wie vor darum Leute an die eigene Plattform zu binden. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Das gleiche hatten wir doch schon mit SteamOS/Linux.
Nicht falsch verstehen, die Weiterentwicklung von Wine, und was anderes ist Proton ja nicht wirklich finde ich gut, aber dann sollen sie es freigeben ohne ihre Bindung an Steam.


----------



## bitschleuder (11. Februar 2019)

Nein sorry aber das ist kompletter Mumpix  Guck mal hier: https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Proton/


----------



## Batze (11. Februar 2019)

bitschleuder schrieb:


> Nein sorry aber das ist kompletter Mumpix  Guck mal hier: https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Proton/



Ich Zitiere.


> Proton bleibt dabei nicht mehr nur auf Spiele beschränkt, die über Steam angeboten und gekauft werden. *Um die Laufzeitumgebung für andere Titel zu nutzen, müssen diese der Spielebibliothek im Client als Steam-fremdes Spiel hinzugefügt werden. *Danach steht in den Eigenschaften der Verknüpfung die Option zum Erzwingen eines Kompatibilitäts-Werkzeuges zur Verfügung, womit unter anderem Proton genutzt werden kann.



Steam ist also weiterhin erstmal zumindest einmalig zu haben. Basta. Es ändert sich also rein gar nichts in dem was ich gesagt habe. Steam ist erstmal Pflicht, FERTIG. Wie auch immer wie ich sagte reiner Eigennutz. Von wegen User / Community Fun. Blödsinn.
Das ganze ist nur Eigenwerbung. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger, und wie ich schon öfters sagte auf Kosten des Namens Linux. Das ist einfach nur schäbig. Pfui.
Wer Spiele gerne auf Linux spielt, toll, wer das nur macht weil es  Steam gibt sollt einfach mal ganz ruhig sein und sich schämen.


----------



## bitschleuder (11. Februar 2019)

Ok ich lass es. Hat kein Zweck mit dir


----------



## woerli (14. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da vertüttelst du dich ein wenig in der Zeitlinie. ISDN Flatrate wurde glaube ich 2001 eingestellt. Zu dem Zeitpunkt wurde DSL endgültig Standard.
> Steam hingegen startete erst so langsam mit Half Life 2 und das war 2004. Da waren 2Mbit Leitungen die Norm und es ging langsam Richtung 6MBit. Man kriegt das schnell durcheinander, weil danach 16MBit viele, viele Jahre der Standard war und nichts voran ging und 50 bzw. 100Mbit erst die letzten zwei, drei Jahre so langsam in die Puschen kommt.



Wenn man einer der glücklichen war, mag man das als "die Norm" festlegen. Leider gibt es noch heute genug ländliche Regionen, die (insbesondere seit der Zwangsumstellung auf Digitale Telefonie) so gut wie gar kein Internet meht haben, da der geringe Durchsatz nun komplett für Telöefonie reserviert wird. (die Leute zahlen übrigens trotzdem ihre 40-50 Euro im Monat!).

Aber zurück zur Zeitlinie: ich selber war bis 2007 auf einwahl per ISDN angewiesen. Also der Luxus schnellen und unbegrenzten Internets ist nur dann selbstverständlich, wenn man ihn erstmal hat.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Februar 2019)

woerli schrieb:


> Wenn man einer der glücklichen war, mag man das als "die Norm" festlegen. Leider gibt es noch heute genug ländliche Regionen, die (insbesondere seit der Zwangsumstellung auf Digitale Telefonie) so gut wie gar kein Internet meht haben, da der geringe Durchsatz nun komplett für Telöefonie reserviert wird. (die Leute zahlen übrigens trotzdem ihre 40-50 Euro im Monat!).
> 
> Aber zurück zur Zeitlinie: ich selber war bis 2007 auf einwahl per ISDN angewiesen. Also der Luxus schnellen und unbegrenzten Internets ist nur dann selbstverständlich, wenn man ihn erstmal hat.



Ich will nicht abstreiten, dass es Gegenden gibt, wo es immer noch kein vernünftiges Internet gibt. Dennoch war eben so um 2001 was DSL anging eine große Abdeckung erreicht. Sogar wir auf dem Dorf hatten es (und wir haben da nicht mal Kabelfernsehen). 
Ein Kollege von mir hat damals auch in der Wallachei gewohnt, der hat sich dann Internet über Satellit geholt.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Februar 2019)

2001 gings bei privatkunden gerade erst mit dsl los. eine große abdeckung war da mit sicherheit noch nicht erreicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Februar 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> 2001 gings bei privatkunden gerade erst mit dsl los. eine große abdeckung war da mit sicherheit noch nicht erreicht.



Also ich hatte ab ca. 2001 DSL und ich wohnte damals wie gesagt auf dem Land, wo wir nicht mal Kabelfernsehen hatten. Als sie DSL einführten haben sie die Analog / ISDN Flatrate abgeschafft und dort musste man dann wieder nach Zeit bezahlen. Ich weiß nämlich noch, was für ein Ärger das war, weil ich von ISDN Flat auf DSL Flat wechseln musste, eben weil die ISDN Flat abgeschafft wurde, aber diese Penner bei der Telekom mich dann auf DSL mit Zeittakt umgestellt haben OBWOHL ich natürlich Flatrate bestellt hatte. Und dann bin ich aus allen Wolken gefallen, weil ich plötzlich 500 Tacken zahlen sollte. Und die Ärsche bei der Telekom haben sich natürlich stur gestellt "können wir nichts machen, zahlen sie nicht kappen wir ihren Anschluss". Darüber kann ich mich noch heute aufregen.


----------



## Cl4whammer (19. Februar 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Man kann es aus mehreren Richtungen sehen. Auf der einen Seite so wie du, auf der anderen könnte sich natürlich eine Plattform auch als Alternative anbieten, die sich dem Cloudgaming verweigert und für Menschen da ist, die das nicht wollen. So wie es gog.com ja für Leute gibt, die alte Spiele zocken und DRM freie Spiele wollen.



Das Problem ist ja, wenn man in der Cloud spielt braucht man keine teure Hardware mehr. Möchte man Games weiterhin lokal spielen braucht man aber Hardware. Viel Hardware wird es nur geben wenn viele Leute viel Hardware kaufen, das wird aber durch die Cloud ehrheblich weniger werden. Dadurch wird Hardware teurer, es springen noch mehr ab. Die meisten Leute sind halt Budget Gamer.

GOG funktioniert weil es wie Steam etc für lokale Games gemacht ist, aber sobald der Hardwarepart wegbricht siehts düster aus.


----------



## madnem (20. März 2019)

Epic Games wäre meiner Meinung nach nicht so schlim oder wirklich eine Alternative, wenn der Service und vor allem der Client besser werden. Ich finde es eine fatale entscheidund den Client auf Chrom aufzubauen. Ich persönlich wäre froh wenn sie einen nativen Client wie Steam oder Battle.net hätten und wenn das alles stimmt, dass der Client nur am spionieren ist wenn er installiert ist macht die Sache auch nicht gerade besser.

Epic bitte respektiert meine Privatsfäre und last die Finger von meinem Steam Account, dass geht euch wirklich nichts an. Arbeitet lieber an eurem Service und eurer Plattform anstatt Kunden auszuspionieren!!!!!


----------

